# wolverhampton reptiles PLEASE help!



## wonderfulweirdo (May 25, 2008)

hi, firstly i'm a total newbie so if this is in the wrong section please don't have a go at me.:flrt:
I'm getting either cresties or leos depending on whether i can get the live food for the leos easily. i know i can get them delivered but we're not in during the day and the only person who could get them for us is my Grandma who wouldn't be too happy about having locusts delivered. I can't find any reptile shops in wolverhampton but does anyone know of any nearby?
please help a confuzzled newbie


----------



## Oliver Dodds (Apr 26, 2008)

Hollybush is probably the best one. Owned by Mike Connabeer of the BTS commitee. Real good place, friendly with loads of variety.
Hope this helps


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

Here's a list of Pet shops.. If you have a ring round they may stock livefood or at least be able to get some in for you.

Pet Shops in Wolverhampton, West Midlands UK


----------



## wonderfulweirdo (May 25, 2008)

thanks so much that's loads of help!!!!:2thumb:


----------



## NT666 & KIZZY (Mar 31, 2008)

prestwood petzone


----------



## Reaper941 (Mar 21, 2008)

wonderfulweirdo said:


> ... and the only person who could get them for us is my Grandma who wouldn't be too happy about having locusts delivered...


Just don't tell her?? :devil:
I'm sorry mate - I can't help you out. You could always try Yell.com??


----------



## Asian_Water_Dragon (Apr 11, 2007)

I get them delivered to my work and pick them up from security.

and they know what in them.:lol2:


----------



## wonderfulweirdo (May 25, 2008)

lol, yeah maybe i just shouldn't tell her and see how it goes:devil:. nah, she's too good to me and just one box of waxworms could change all that.:lol2:


----------



## shaw378 (Mar 20, 2008)

ware bouts in wolves are you ?


----------



## cgarratt (Mar 13, 2008)

walkers in bilston


----------



## wonderfulweirdo (May 25, 2008)

i'm kind of on the edge near Merryhill and castlecroft


----------



## crazyg (Feb 3, 2008)

wonderfulweirdo said:


> hi, firstly i'm a total newbie so if this is in the wrong section please don't have a go at me.:flrt:
> I'm getting either cresties or leos depending on whether i can get the live food for the leos easily. i know i can get them delivered but we're not in during the day and the only person who could get them for us is my Grandma who wouldn't be too happy about having locusts delivered. I can't find any reptile shops in wolverhampton but does anyone know of any nearby?
> please help a confuzzled newbie


 
wher abouts are ya ?????


----------



## shaw378 (Mar 20, 2008)

oh soz to far from me im in wednesfield otherwise i could have picked some up 4 ya


----------



## wonderfulweirdo (May 25, 2008)

oh don't worry about it. It's really kind of you to offer anyway. Everyone on here seems to be so kind and friendly.:2thumb:


----------

